# Versions of Microsoft Office



## Dave (Nov 9, 2009)

My hard drive went kaput and I've bought a new PC with Windows 7. That isn't the problem, I managed to back up almost all the documents and photos I wanted from the old PC to a laptop before it finally gave up the ghost.

I already have Office 2007 with a spare license and I've installed that on the new PC. But Office 2007 only contains Word, Excel, Powerpoint and OneNote. My son wants to use Publisher.

I also have Office Small Business Edition 2003 with the original authentication code, which does contains Publisher 2003. I can't seem to only install Publisher from the disc; instead I would need to install the whole suite. Will this cause a conflict with Office 2007? Would Office 2003 even work with Windows 7?

I'm assuming that it will cause me problems, and so I haven't tried. Any advice please?


----------



## The Ace (Nov 9, 2009)

Let your son, 'Inherit,' the 2003 and borrow his computer if you want to use publisher.  It works perfectly well under Windows 7 but there's no way it can be combined with 2007.

See if you can get a deal on Publisher 2007 if you need a copy.


----------



## Dave (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks, I guess I already knew that. I may be able to get a deal somewhere, but the price online seems to be $99 and I'm sure it isn't worth that. He uses it at school and wants it for homework.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2009)

I loves publisher. I probably wouldn't pay that much for it though. 

Still, I use it for making invitations, calendars, posters, pretty much everything except actual word processing. It's pretty cool


----------

